# Burrum Heads again



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day guys,

Put my pirogue in at Burrum Heads yesterday.

Put in at dawn right on the turn of the tide for a lazy paddle upstream with the current. plan was to drag a couple of lures till the tide turned then come back on the ebb.

Not a breath of wind on put in and it stayed that way all morning  just poking along, very slow fishing and just enjoying the ride. Very quiet on the fishing side, with not even a strike for about the first 3 miles. eventually a nice little lizard 43cm succumed to the micro mullet and went on ice. 

I pumped a few yabbies and tried some live bait drifting but the fish weren't having a bar of it. Back to my HBs. had a blue gill on one line all day for Nada and a micro mullet on the other.

Long story short, As the day was warming up - OK, it was getting bloody hot, I reached round for my water bottle only to find that I had left it in the car.  luckily, I knew a bloke from another forum was further upstream in a stink boat so made my way to him and he very kindly gave me water and an ice cold can of pepsy. Thanks Wayne, I owe you big time mate.  Dehydration is a serious safety issue here in summer.

Back to the story, after a chat with wayne I continued on upstream for very little result and on the turn of the tide headed back. By this time the sea breeze had kicked in and had to punch into 15 knots of E/Ne all the way. Bloody hard work in a canoe - even a slippery little pirogue.

Score for the day.

Micro Mullet - 1 lizard, 2 trevally, 2 bream 7 a couple of small grunter
SX40 nada
Live Yabbies Nada.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report! looks very calm on the water, unusual for this time of year.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Hairy
Thats a nice Flathead. I am suprised you didn't get more action. I am thinking of an am paddle up the Burrum on the 25th if your interested. I wouldn't mind trying to replicate your flathead but not the leaving my water in the car. Lucky. 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Time to retire the bluegill Mick? Maybe just give it a rest. Its funny how a lure can do so well for a time then just go quiet. Its almost as if the fish are networking!

At least you had a nice day on the water and got yourself a feed


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a nice flatty mate, and the count of throw backs looks good to me too. This fresh water caper has left me feeling stoked if I throw back 2 fish in a session, gotta get me some salt water action one day soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeridIkAACFfgAASQAf0gIQHGOo/7/+wIACIKnqGhoNNBo0ABpk0ANVP0aExNJoyaMQD0QaZpAEgFgWwYmEIJMSmaOU0SjEoazwHDpLZjxl94Q8Yvo03v7MCnK25ARsigOpDkljZG+TNaqvj1FnuSoHNn1Q0MH2lpyeuYFe8LyoTeWUW5lOQVv8gkkugKgS6PyZYKEYaVndpicCp4Qq4zyY862GQKskvHZQnTa2zUG1wQ7k4/4u5IpwoSHVxOkSA


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, 

Red, 


> Wow.. impressive stats for the mullet. Do you reckon it swims deeper?


Yeah mate, a little deeper, with a wider, slower action.

I was thinking much the same thing. my SX40s are swimming perfectly and the trebles are fine so nothing has changed with the lure but two trips in a row now, the mullet has blitzed em. (and everything else)

At about 11 bucks each, I reckon they are a bargain.

Dave, I reckon I will definately be giving the SX's a rest for a while. I can't wait to try these mullet on some bass. :twisted:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Mick that really looks like a sweet place for a fish. Have you had better success there in the past cause it sure looks fishy.
You dont appreciate the water till it aint there mate. Pity ole mate in the stink boat didn't have a XXXX or even better a VB 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Kris,

sorry mate, i missed your post. yep. I'm keen. 

Heya Russ, Mate it is a lovely fishing river and normally fishes a lot beter than it did yesterday. Re the Beer, Old mate did offer me a lovely fourex but by the time I found him, i was well dehydrated. All I wanted was water.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds like the micro mullets have been producing good results for you mick... may have to find them at my local tackle-o and give them a go..


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great read and pics mick
at least it looks cool on the water there.im out just SE of Surat at the moment and we reckon temps have been in the low 40s for the last couple of days.man it makes the bundys feel so sweet at dinner time


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQQIEyMAACpfgAASUIGAEp8CHCo//7+gMADWbYinqZGEaaDI0AAACAKeST1DQepoNA0B6gGp6imwTInqD1AaaaNND1PUIRSVJMO/D9gnIzrzxVyV0qj3yPwxdYVSyQZqlaZl4WSvyD0TAxIcUEgrTFs4NzCsrurhpJJGJpW2iKAp5hRJGCZVLvZ+Ydu7DNbLIolAwQSFm6NDMo5EaYLucpoZiTpbmTy+ANjDMCBPYlVS4QiMCCFeeEENA6Tie3FAm+UIozbL3cbYcJq2dblqxzuNAsQt0MQ6bQsWAwsBIvdUS1Fv41MLUvU8azn/F3JFOFCQBAgTIw==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Its quiet when a yabbie doesn't produce Mick; a mate was out here on the local broadwater Tuesday, and is a busy angler who never stops and many types of bait on three rods, not a scale and blames the gin clear water


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

red
no i didnt.then i saw last night on a fly fishing forum that someones getting
big murray cod on surface flies up around here somewhere.
the boys at the property where im stopping say there are a few redclaw in the dams here if i want to go fishing
think id rather be floating on the burrum though.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day yakfly,

I've dome my time out in places like that and have no desire to go back (in summer anyway) The Burrum is a magnificent system and has usually produced pretty well for me. The problem at the moment i think is that there is an abundence of banana prawns about and the fish just aren't hungry.

There are also massive schools of hardie heads near the mouth and all the fish I caught were absolutely bloated on food. thinking about heading out to Lenthall's tomorrow for a bass or try for a barra. heard a report today of one caught out there yesterday at 90 plus :shock:

I'm starting to hang a bit with some of the local sweetwater guns and I'm learning heaps in the process. :twisted:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate
if theres prawns around id be taking the cast net and getting a feed.other than that have you tried using "prawnstar" lures,they look the real thing and work just as well im told.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

If you give the prawnstar lures a go, remove one of the weights, I've been told this makes the action far better. :wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> If you give the prawnstar lures a go, remove one of the weights, I've been told this makes the action far better. :wink:


Thats a good tip, will try that next time at Batemans bay.


----------

